# Shelties.....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

How is the grooming on Shelties? Lots of work or are they more towards a medium maintenance? I know they are definitely not low maintenance. I don't mind the grooming, I like brushing Betty and Nell, and I do their nails myself, and baths. And how about the anal glands? Are they a breed that's more susceptable to needing them done? I haven't had to do anything with Betty, she's been fine, and just got Nell, so I don't know on her yet how she will be. Just curious, due to having an interest in possibly rescuing a Sheltie tomorrow, if I make that decision.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

When we had our Shelties, we would groom them once a week, about an hour per dog, and we never had any trouble with mats at all. I never found it that bad, just something we did on Saturdays while watching t.v.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool......... Thanks......


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

No problem! I loved our Shelties, to be honest, the only reason I've never had another one is that Sandy, our male, was so amazing, I didn't think I could handle having another Sheltie without comparing it to him. I should dig up some of our pictures of him, he was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I just wished I remembered exactly how she looked, lol. I was looking through some sites, and if my memory serves me right, I think she looks very close to this sheltie....

http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/shetlandsheepdogs/shetlandsheepdog_hanne.jpg


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aww, she looks beautiful! I love the Sables. 

Here's our old boy Sandy:
















And my little rescue girl Mandy:









Hmm, those didn't come out as well as I hoped, that's what happened when you try to scan pictures,lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're not bad. Shedding season you really should rake every day or tow. Usually just brush them once or twice a week. Trim the feet, nothing else is needed there. They're not too bad, but they do shed and blow undercoat twice a year. 

I'm bad about brushing Trey, but he doesn't look bad.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Sandy looks similar to my trainers sheltie. Her name is Roxie. But she's the shy type like my Nell. Doesn't like walking up to other people.

Cool, thanks for your input Laurelin.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

They're not hard to do, imo. During coat blowing season, I brush them about every other day to try to reduce the amount of hair in the house, but just once a week normally, paying special attention to the skirt and behind the ears. I've never had a problem with matting or anal glands. I also do nails myself, and I bathe them myself whenever they seem dirty.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't find the coat high maintenance at all. As someone said, an hour or so while sitting in front of the tv 

And I don't think the shedding is a problem at all--maybe since Breezey doesn't have a very heavy coat like some I've seen. I'll find some clumps along the edge of the sofa which are easy to pick up.

I hope you get the sheltie. I'd like another one someday.


----------



## jacsrbetter (Aug 27, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> How is the grooming on Shelties? Lots of work or are they more towards a medium maintenance? I know they are definitely not low maintenance. I don't mind the grooming, I like brushing Betty and Nell, and I do their nails myself, and baths. And how about the anal glands? Are they a breed that's more susceptable to needing them done? I haven't had to do anything with Betty, she's been fine, and just got Nell, so I don't know on her yet how she will be. Just curious, due to having an interest in possibly rescuing a Sheltie tomorrow, if I make that decision.


I have had Shelties for 15 years. I am a dog groomer. You have to brush them alot. They are very smart dogs. When my last sheltie died I wanted to get something as smart as her but without brushing so much, so I bought a cattledog. They are very smart too without all that brushing. I find my Cattledog (queensland heeler) a little more hyper, but less barkie. She keeps me on the go, and can learn a trick in 10 minutes. I love the herding group.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 
I have 3 right now i used to have 5 but 2 went to rainbow bridge believe it or not my white gsd sheds more then them i do the twice a week with the shelties everyday with sheba for some reason my oldest 2 who are males and 9 are having trouble with ther anel glands they have to be expressed a lot i love shelties there the best of corse sheba thinks she is a 100lb sheltie
jamie


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, got back from training tonight, and my trainer was very suprised that I got a Sheltie, lol. She said if she wasn't on vacation, she would have took her. But I decided to keep her for myself, lol. 

Edit:
I got long-winded, and the post wasn't on topic, so I edited here and moved the post to a new thread here:
http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/34803-some-new-occurrances.html#post360105


----------

